# My home theater project



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That is looking great Tony - very nicely done!! :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks  
I am in the process of painting and Im off Friday so I will try to get as much of the wood trim up as I can.

I just noticed that this thread at some point after I started it was changed to (finished rooms only) so this really does not belong here any more. If it needs to be moved feel free.


----------

